# how long do you intend to stay in the UK?



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello all,

How do you answer this question on your settlement spouse visa application?

a) 33 Months
b) for the duration of my visa

Many thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Either 33 months with is the length of time the visa is issued for or 30 months which is the length of time until you need to apply for your next visa.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Many thanks Nyclon. Another question please. They are asking for my intended date of travel and of course i intend to travel as soon as they issue my visa. I understand taht is not the answer they want. Shall I put 26th October as my intended date of travel as that is when my husband flies back to the UK after visiting me? The problem with putting that as an intended date is that I wont even be applying before 20th october. Hence its like 6 days from when I will have my biometrics appointment.

So shall i put a more realistic intended date of travel like 15th november 2014 instead?

Thanks again


----------



## Aphrodite_1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kimi2490 said:


> Many thanks Nyclon. Another question please. They are asking for my intended date of travel and of course i intend to travel as soon as they issue my visa. I understand taht is not the answer they want. Shall I put 26th October as my intended date of travel as that is when my husband flies back to the UK after visiting me? The problem with putting that as an intended date is that I wont even be applying before 20th october. Hence its like 6 days from when I will have my biometrics appointment.
> 
> So shall i put a more realistic intended date of travel like 15th november 2014 instead?
> 
> Thanks again


Realistic travel date is definitely the better option. Visa process alone will probably take 4- 12 weeks depending on the country you are applying from.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes, put something reasonable. 30-60 days seems to be the range that visas are processed in India.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It doesn't really matter. If your intention is to start getting ready to leave as soon as your visa is issued, put down 26th October. You visa will then be made valid from the date of issue.


----------

